
Silicon Valley Entrepreneur, Girlfriend Arrested In FBI Takedown Of Redbook - eplanit
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/06/25/eric-omuro-silicon-valley-entrepreneur-arrested-as-fbi-takes-down-san-francisco-sex-encounter-website-myredbook-com-redbook-prostitution/
======
c1sc0
Interesting how what they were running is not only perfectly legal but also
big business in other parts of the world. E.g. Where I live in Germany

~~~
doomspork
Quite frankly I'm surprised they weren't operating out of a country where it
was acceptable, it's equally surprising to me that it took the authorities
this long to shut it down.

